# Some students sit sideways in chairs



## Charlie Parker

J'ai des élèves qui ne me regardent pas quand je parle. Ils se tournent vers leur voisin à côté pour chuchoter avec lui. Est-ce que je peux dire : 
« Certains élèves s'assoient de travers. » ? Comment un prof décrirait-il ce comportement ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## Cardinasty

"s’asseoir de travers" is definitely what I would use 

And generally when they are seated sideways, they also sort of lay back too much, as though they were making themselves too comfortable. We call that "s'affaler sur sa chaise". Therefore to sum up you can say : "_Certains élèves s'assoient de travers et s'affalent complètement sur leur chaise"_ or _"Certains élèves sont assis de travers et complètement affalés"_


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Cardinasty. Je trouve ça vraiment utile. Dans le cas dont je parle, ce n'est pas vraiment pour s'affaler sur leur chaise, mais pour parler avec leur voisin. Est-ce que je peux dire aussi qu'ils sont tournés dans leurs chaises ?


----------



## Cardinasty

Ok I see, it's not as though the chair was turned towards the neighbour then, it's just the body that is turned towards the neighbour? In that case "s'affaler" won't fit (even though that's still useful to know this term  ).

Nope, "ils sont tournés dans leurs chaises" is not correct, grammatically it is but it's nonsensical. "Assis de travers" is just right, even if it implies that solely their bodies are turned to the neighbour and not the chair (it works in both cases).


----------



## TeaForTwo

I would rather say "penchés vers leur voisin". It all depends if you want to just describe the physical position or the social attitude. And also, if you want to be serious, formal or if you want to put some humour in it.

In that case, it could also be "les yeux et les oreilles ailleurs", "au confessionnal", "en conférence privée"... (these are not expressions, I just made them up).


----------



## Charlie Parker

C'est ça Cardinasty. Ils sont assis de travers pour bavarder avec leurs camarades. Est-ce que je peux dire qu'ils se tournent vers leurs voisins ? Ou bien qu'il sont tournés vers leurs voisins ?


----------



## Cardinasty

As TeaForTwo mentioned, if you want to put emphasis on the fact that they're talking to each other it's better to use : "ils se penchent vers leurs voisins"

You can combine both expressions in order to add accuracy to your statement:

"Ils s’assoient de travers et se penchent vers leurs voisins"


----------



## Beun

Je tombe un peu des nues, "s'asseoir de travers" ne me parle pas du tout, surtout pour exprimer ce que Charlie Parker veut exprimer
Qu'est-il advenu du simple "se retourner" ?


----------



## Cardinasty

"se retourner" is more about turning around to talk to the person seated behind you, not really to talk to your neighbour.

I don't see what's wrong with "s'asseoir de travers", as a kid I would hear it really often in class.


----------



## Micia93

Beun said:


> Je tombe un peu des nues, "s'asseoir de travers" ne me parle pas du tout, surtout pour exprimer ce que Charlie Parker veut exprimer
> Qu'est-il advenu du simple "se retourner" ?


 


tout-à-fait ! "ils se retournent vers leurs voisins"


----------



## Beun

Cardinasty said:


> "se retourner" is more about turning around to talk to the person seated behind you, not really to talk to your neighbour.



I understand but, to me, "se retourner" can be used when you talk to your neighbour as well. I hardly hear a teacher saying "Ne t'assoie pas de travers !" instead of "Retourne-toi" or "Tiens toi droit !" or something


----------



## TeaForTwo

In the same spirit, I would even rather say "tourné vers le voisin" if the second person is seated right next to the speaker or "retourné vers le voisin" if the 2nd person is seated behind the speaker. So "ne te tourne pas" or "ne te retourne pas!".


----------



## Beun

TeaForTwo said:


> "tourné vers le voisin"



right !! that was driving me crazy, thank you  I think that's the best suggestion


----------



## franc 91

Quand vous aurez fini de bavarder avec votre voisin, est-ce que vous pourriez vous tourner vers moi et m'écouter?


----------



## mirifica

Bonjour,

J'ajouterais en début de phrase "Ne vous gênez pas !"


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci mirifica pour cet exemple de "Ne vous gênez pas." Je suppose que je peux l'employer au singulier : "Ne te gêne pas" puisque d'habitude je parle à un seul élève à la fois. Je pense que la meilleure solution est "tourné vers le voisin" si l'élève bavarde avec son camarade à côté de lui, et "retourné vers le voisin" dans le cas où il s'est retourné pour parler avec quelqu'un assis derrière lui. Donc, je peux dire : "Tourne-toi et regarde-moi." ou "Retourne-toi." selon le cas. Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Cardinasty

It seems perfect indeed Charlie ;p


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci beaucoup Cardinasty.


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Charlie,

Je comprendrais _assis de travers_ comme_ mal assis_ ou comme on dit au Québec _assis « tout croche »_ même si _de travers_ veut dire aussi_ dans le mauvais sens._

Je suis étonnée que personne n'ait suggéré _de côté/de biais_, pour traduire sideways. 

_Ils se tournent de côté (vers leur voisin) / s'assoient de biais._

_Je suis d'accord, pour ce qui est de la différence entre se tourner (sideways) se retourner (turn around)._ *Et eux aussi* (#5 et suivants).

Alors selon le contexte :
_(Re)tourne-toi, et regarde -moi/regarde en avant! Je veux te voir de face, pas de profil / pas de dos!_


----------



## Charlie Parker

Ça c'est vraiment intéressant Nico. Le Collins Robert suggère _[sit] de côté _pour "sideways." Elles sont bien assises, ces filles dont je parle, mais de profil de moi (si je peux l'exprimer comme ça)


----------



## TeaForTwo

Pardon, si je peux me permettre, on ne dit pas regarde "en avant", mais bien "devant toi". Du moins, en Belgique et en France.

J'ai l'impression que le problème, ce n'est pas tant le degré de rotation de l'élève que de capter à nouveau son attention.

Donc, mis à part "tourne-toi" ou "retourne-toi" qui indiquent la position, ne s'agirait-il pas plutôt ici d'une intervention du genre "Monsieur Untel, pourrais-je avoir votre attention, s'il vous plaît" si on veut être sérieux, efficace, poli et formel. Voir les autres options de mon premier message si l'on veut être plus fantaisiste.


----------



## Micia93

en ce cas, dans ton exemple, ce serait plutôt "elles sont assises _à côté _de moi" (et non "de profil de moi")

EDIT : je répondais à Charlie !


----------



## Cardinasty

Charlie Parker said:


> mais de profil de moi (si je peux l'exprimer comme ça)



"Mais de profil par rapport à moi"


----------



## Flynnzane

TeaForTwo said:


> Pardon, si je peux me permettre, on ne dit pas regarde "en avant", mais bien "devant toi". Du moins, en Belgique et en France.
> 
> J'ai l'impression que le problème, ce n'est pas tant le degré de rotation de l'élève que de capter à nouveau son attention.
> 
> Donc, mis à part "tourne-toi" ou "retourne-toi" qui indiquent la position, ne s'agirait-il pas plutôt ici d'une intervention du genre "Monsieur Untel, pourrais-je avoir votre attention, s'il vous plaît" si on veut être sérieux, efficace, poli et formel.


 
" c'est par ici que ça se passe ! "

tourne-toi!


----------



## Micia93

Cardinasty said:


> "Mais de profil par rapport à moi"


 
est-ce qu'on pousse vraiment le détail jusque là ?


----------



## Charlie Parker

Micia93 _à côté de moi _veut dire "beside me" n'est-ce pas? They're in front of me by several meters, but they're turned sideways to me. They're turned 90 degrees to me, either to the right or to the left.


----------



## Micia93

Yes, Charlie, but to be honest, we rarely speak that way ! we more commonly say (as Flynnzane says) "retourne-toi / tourne-toi vers moi"

:=)


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Micia93. Je peux dire ces deux phrases à mes élèves.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Voici une fille assise de profil.


----------



## Flynnzane

on avait compris... c'est un manque de respect, un peu  ici

on discute en tournant la tête, pour être discret, chacun sa technique!
d'accord avec Micia


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Flynnzane. Ça va m'aider.


----------



## Nicomon

TeaForTwo said:


> Pardon, si je peux me permettre, on ne dit pas regarde "en avant", mais bien "devant toi". Du moins, en Belgique et en France.


  Eh bien moi, je dis les deux.  _En avant_ (tout court) contraire de _en arrière_ ou _devant toi_ contraire de _derrière_. 

Je ne sais pas si _regarder en avant_ est un québécisme, mais cela m'étonnerait. 

Et la phrase en titre à traduire est : _Some students sit sideways in chairs._  On fait de la traduction ou de la pédagogie, ici?


----------

